# Footer question



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

rrk said:


> Reminds me of the electrical engineer customer I had once who after the entire kitchen/hall/family room was gutted cut off all of the wires at the top and bottom plates. He did not understand those wires went other places besides the gutted areas and were left there for a reason. Then he was pissed because other walls and ceilings had to be torn up and the electrical cost was lots and lots more and took another moth to do.
> All because he had a degree.


Some peoples education exceeds their intelligence.


----------



## Tricard (Jun 22, 2021)

<quote> All because he had a degree. 

A buddy of mine always says, "Sir, you are educated beyond your intelligence level."


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

According to that article someone posted here somewhere about the guy who "worked construction" in Alabama for a month, you only need an IQ of 95 for this crap. Why the hard time with such a simple project when you're sporting a degree and 110 IQ?
We know MENSA is obviously not calling, but, come on now.

Oh, I get it. When you don't know the answers in a pinch, copy from your neighbor. If he covers his paper, you're stuck with a big hole in your yard and and getting picked on by bullies on the internet.

Basic problem solving skills would have you find a guy who knows how. If you can't find a contractor, call the building department for requirements. They won't design it for you, but they will recognize that you are in over your head and should find a local contractor. If you're making that big env.eng soils money, hire an engineer. I'll bet even Alexa knows, lol. The epiphany obviously didn't come when you start with a shovel and figure it out as you go.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Real answer, hire a contractor or structural engineer to spec it out for you. 

Footers, gravel or otherwise should be below the frost line and sized for load and soil conditions.

If the soil is expansive (which is likely with clay), the area under the slab needs to be dug to the depth of consistent soil moisture content and back filled with compacted structural fill in 6" lifts.

Or just do it like your structural engineer tells you.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I say keep digging.


----------



## Hah481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thankyou to those who provided help. I acknowledge book learning is secondary to practical knowledge. That's why I was reaching out to a group that has it in spades. I understand why on appearance some would think I just blindly dove head first in. I will try to upload my draft plan if the mods dont erase this first. I think it might be of some value to folks in leaving it up though. In my consults I got a wide range from just poor a shallow slab and build off of it to excavate clear to the bottom of house foundation. Seems there is some grey area when it comes to the subject that may be useful instead of the typical ad hominid attacks, entertaining as those are.


----------



## Hah481 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Sooo.....
We go from you not knowing where to put your footers or how to contruct your foundation, but it will be to frost depth, to here's my drawing showing all that, but no one can tell me how deep.

You managed to glean that the footers need to be around the perimeter only before you drew that up. There are still major flaws to your plan. That will get tossed out of any building department, and we still don't know what codes you are following. 

YOU NEED TO GET THIS PROFESSIONALLY ENGINEERED.

You want us setting up our own wastewater treatment plants? I'm sure codes for that are similar enough that you could just tell me how on the internet. Should be the same in NYC as BFE. I dig in dirt for a living. Should be easy...


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Your design has issues that should be addressed. Go talk to a structural engineer.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Also, that top landing is not to code.


----------



## Hah481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Jesus Ed take a valium its just some steps


----------



## Hah481 (Jul 7, 2021)

DenverCountryBoy said:


> Also, that top landing is not to code.


Its not to scale which is written. I know the code is 3ft on landing to entry. Tough bunch. Its a rough draft not the final plans.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

More accidents happen on steps and stairs than anywhere else on houses..........


----------



## Hah481 (Jul 7, 2021)

Rio said:


> More accidents happen on steps and stairs than anywhere else on houses..........


Thats why Im replacing the out of code hack job some contractor put in originally. Also rubber stamped by the county inspector I may add


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

Where are you planning to put the hand rail(s)?



Hah481 said:


> typical ad hominid attacks,


The correct expression is *ad hominem.*


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Hah481 said:


> Jesus Ed take a valium its just some steps


We didn't even GET to the steps yet. You need help just getting out of the ground. That's the easy part, lol.

If you think my kid gloves version is bad, you should hear some of these guys really rip into some posters.

I've been just telling you over and over that you don't know what you don't know. Simple as that. Same as everyone else. Guess you didn't like my comparing your forte to mine. The difference is that I would find out what's what before I start. Not in the middle of things.

The landing is just one of the many things wrong with your drawings. You're not even close with a proper design.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Hah481 said:


> Thats why Im replacing the out of code hack job some contractor put in originally *with a bigger out of code hack job*.


FIFY👍


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

G&Co. said:


> Where are you planning to put the hand rail(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> The correct expression is *ad hominem.*


Now ya gave him something else to add to his drawings before he goes to diychatroom. 

And adding hominy is a southern thing afaik.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

The uneven loading needs to be addressed *BY A STRUCTURAL ENGINEER*!


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Now ya gave him something else to add to his drawings before he goes to diychatroom.
> 
> And adding hominy is a southern thing afaik.


It's not really DIY, since he knows about soils.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Rio said:


> More accidents happen on steps and stairs than anywhere else on houses..........


Come on Rio, you know better than that.....More accidents happen in the bedroom, than the front steps.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

I dig. But you didn't address the grits of my response.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Did somebody say grits?


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

tgeb said:


> Come on Rio, you know better than that.....More accidents happen in the bedroom, than the front steps.


Honest, honey! I slipped. 🙊


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

reggi said:


> Did somebody say grits?


Ad hominy.


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

Cheesy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

I've been called that a time or two.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

So what’s going on with this thing? We gonna see some poured concrete tomorrow? Sometimes you gotta say f these people on the internet and just call in some redimix.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

G&Co. said:


> Where are you planning to put the hand rail(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> The correct expression is *ad hominem.*


the graspable handrails


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Honest, honey! I slipped. 🙊


But not on the front steps. 😃


----------

